# My beginning



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

unfortunetly it seems to be impossible to get a stock from a showbreeder in germany if you want to breed them as feeders, so i was forced to buy in a pet shop. Well 3 Pet shops to be exact. I just got what looked apealing to me and we'll see where i'll go with the colors and what colors i will get out of them.

first trio:
Buck is PEW
1. Doe is PEW
2. Doe is piebald in 'grey' ?

All from one shop (2 feeders/1Fancy)
Both are pregnent and the PEW is looking like an apple.



















second trio:
Buck is black in longhair
1. Doe is Tricolor with fox, very big (Show-typish?) black eyes
2. Doe is Tricolor with fox, very small, red/ruby eyes

buck & 2. doe are from one Shop, 1. from another shop.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look healthy and some interesting colours.


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Lovely mice 

Have you thought of trying the reptile expo at Hamm for stock? Is that doable for you?


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

I am working shifts (even on weekends ) so i haven't had a chance this year, but i will try to get vocation for next year.

The pew had her first litter today, 12 little mice. I left her 5 (hopefully females, can't really see a diffrence At this age).
Oh and the tricolor are both satin.


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

Yayy, next year in march I'am on my free shift and its my Birthday when the terraristika is held  I'm so going....

Well, i seperated the bucks now, till the young are bigger and i know if i still need them or not. (I like the Pew for his tame character, but the black one for the hair & color and he is not shy himself..)
The PEW has 4 left (all PEW), since the Blue(?) piebald hat got 8 herself, so there are 12 young for 2 does. The litter from the piebald allready show pink and pigmented eyes. I cant wait to see what color I got from her 
Thats why she got to keep all her young.


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

Picture-day 




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

I was in the pet store of the next town and i got 3 lovly little does  the Black and tan with the most color seems to be pregnant. And I love the one that has only a little black left  The third one is a light brown.


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

I love the small tricolor fox doe!


----------

